# free antivirus (not avg)



## darkviper (Jul 12, 2003)

take a look at this http://www.free-av.com/ its a free antivirus program from germany. it detedts many viruses that even norton and panda cant and its completly free. u got nothing to loose so just try it and tell me what you think of it.

tis link has some users opinions of the product

http://www.sofotex.com/cgi-bin/ls/review.cgi?ID=1839

i use it and its pretty good for a free program


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

It's sounds like a good program. How often do they provide virus definition updates?


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

is it better than mcaffe?


----------



## darkviper (Jul 12, 2003)

i never used mcaffe for long periods of time before so i dont know. but it does the sams job as any antivirus. one downside is it hasn't got alot of fancy features like pc cillins pop3 trap. it can only scan, realtime scan, and find malware and unwanted programs. updates for it vary from time to time. usually they are once a few days i think.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Anything is better than McAfee!! How is this program so great without integrated email client scanning? AVG blows this thing out of the water.


----------



## darkviper (Jul 12, 2003)

cheak out

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=120667

http://forums.techguy.org/t125766/s.html

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/rem...t~start=20#end.

http://forums.techguy.org/t120667/s.html

http://forums.techguy.org/showthrea...BEST+ANTI+VIRUS


----------



## darkviper (Jul 12, 2003)

i did use avg free edition before. i thought it was good until i got a virus and avg found it as a unkown virus and put it in the "virus vault" and the virus vault couldn't contain the virus and it still spread thats when i lost trust to avg. antivir doesn't look to good or bad. any one use pc cillin i now currently use it and its the best (so far)


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It works great if you have your definitions updated on a daily basis. I personally don't use AVG at home I have AVP Pro and have never gotten a virus and it updates every few hours or whenever you boot your PC.


----------



## jbredmound (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by michael_jii:_
> *is it better than mcaffe? *


Just about anything is better than McAffey (oops, I displayed a prejudice).


----------



## jbredmound (Jul 27, 2003)

I have been using Norton 2003 and AVG. Norton seems to have the "first catch" rights. AVG paid off large for me when I contracted a Trojan that turned Norton off, but missed AVG lurking in the wings. AVG has caught one other than slipped by Norton.

My ISP provides McAffey, but I can't tell that it is there. I seem to get a notification about a virus catch about every three months or so.

I wondering what I'll decide to do when the Norton subscription runs out. I am hearing that AVG may no longer be free...

Hmmm.


----------



## darkviper (Jul 12, 2003)

yeh i used norton for i year then the subscription ran out so i was stumped and went av hunting


----------



## paublo (Aug 30, 2003)

jbredmound

" I have been using Norton 2003 and AVG. Norton seems to have the "first catch" rights."

Can you use two Anti-Virus at the same time I was told NO 

Just asking I'm new to computers


----------



## bellgamin (Apr 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by paublo:_
> *jbredmound
> 
> " I have been using Norton 2003 and AVG. Norton seems to have the "first catch" rights."
> ...


There are two uses for an Anti-Virus [AV] program:

1) On-demand scans of those files or groups of files that you specify. This is done by an AV ONLY when you tell it to do so.

2) Real-time monitoring of each & every process that gets executed while your computer is running.

You CAN have two AVs provided that both of them are not running at the same time.

Lots of folks will use AV#1 for real-time monitoring, & AV #2 for on-demand scanning , or as a *second-opinion* scanner when AV#1 finds a bad guy.

I use F-Prot for my AV#1, & I use AVG for second-opinions. There has never been any conflict in over 2 years of using this arrangement.

aloha.......bellgamin


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

ok, i think i will use this instead of mcaffe
thats a wise descision right?


----------



## bellgamin (Apr 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by michael_jii:_
> *ok, i think i will use this instead of mcaffe
> thats a wise descision right? *


McAfee is one of THE top 3 anti-virus programs. It is superb at killing not only viruses, but worms & trojans as well. Further, it has extensive unpacking abilities. This is important because much of the newest bad stuff arrives in packed form, to disguise its identity.

I am NOT speaking of simple compression algorithms, such as Zip. Rather, I mean runtime packers such as UPX, ASPack, CEexe, Neolite etc. These are the latest & most deadly ways that computers can be invaded despite having up-to-date AV programs that lack unpack capability -- of which AVG-free & AntiVir are prime examples.

The excellence of McAfee is attested to by numerous testing organizations. Recent examples include...

THIS
and THIS

and THIS.

NOTE: Some of the above are in German, but you should have no trouble in understanding the test results. Also, on the 3rd listed test results, McAfee data are found as "Network Associates," AVG data are listed as "Grisoft," & AntiVir data are listed as "H+BEDV."

The reasons many folks [myself included] dislike McAfee include: (1) It uses lots of a computer's system resources, (2) on old, slow computers, McAfee will slow things down to a snail's pace, (3) It often cause BSOD with older Windows versions, such as 98 & ME, (4) It is very difficult to uninstall.

There you have it -- the good & the bad. Your choice. May Providence smile upon you.

peace unto all.........bellgamin


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

from what i have now read (and what you have told me bellgamin) i dont think it is. lol


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

here's my nickel's worth (inflation, ya' know!) - i use EZ anti-virus and have been using it since the days it was free (known as innoculate-it). it is un-intrusive, does real-time and email scanning, has updates on a daily basis or more often and does not need to be shut down when installing other programs. i have not gotten one virus on my pc since i started using this av program.


----------



## darkviper (Jul 12, 2003)

u could be like may of us just catious. u could have never even got a virus and it wasnt exs protection or it would say virus found etc


----------



## bellgamin (Apr 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by milomorai:_
> *i use EZ anti-virus and have been using it since the days it was free (known as innoculate-it). it is un-intrusive, does real-time and email scanning, has updates on a daily basis or more often and does not need to be shut down when installing other programs.  i have not gotten one virus on my pc since i started using this av program. *


EZ is excellent for In The Wild [ITW] viruses, & always scores high on tests by Virus Bulletin...
http://www.virusbtn.com/vb100/archives/products.xml?table

EZ no longer uses Computer Associates InoculateIT/e-trust engine. Instead it uses Computer Associates VET engine which in the past year [as shown by the above named test report] has attained outstanding results.

Be aware that EZ is NOT very effective against trojans. Also, EZ has very small ability to unpack compressed runtime packages. In other words, EZ is effective against viruses ONLY. For that reason, you should have an antitrojan program's Real-Time Monitor [RTM] running in conjunction with EZ.

Two excellent antitrojans [both costing ~$39] are...
BOClean 
and...
Trojan Hunter

If you want to run ONLY an anti-virus program [and NOT run a separate anti-trojan program] then the AV programs that give excellent protection against trojans as well as viruses are Kaspersky AntiVirus [KAV], McAfee, and DrWeb.

Do NOT even think of running KAV or McAfee unless your computer is ~1.8 Gigahertz cpu or faster, & at least 256 Mb of ram [better yet, 512 Mb of ram]. Reason? KAV & McAfee are heavy hitters against system resources. They will bring an old/slow computer [like mine] to its kness.

DrWeb, on the other hand, is lighter on resources than even EZ, & has excellent runtime unpackers & LOTS of antitrojan signatures. You can get the Home Edition for $25 at...
Advanced Forces - a reseller

The above reseller sells the PRO [workstation] edition for $29.95 at...
THIS click spot

The above reseller is a fully licensed agent of Dialogue Sciences [the DrWeb organization] & is much less expensive than buying it on the DrWeb site at...
http://www.dials.ru/english/

If you're on dial-up another benefit of DrWeb is that its updates are incredibly fast -- just a few seconds -- and are never less often than daily.

If you ever need advice in using EZ, the most knowledgeable user thereof, that I know of, is Calamity Jane. She is a forum administrator at...
Gladiator Security Forums

...and a real nice lady, to boot.

Live long & prosper........bellgamin


----------

